# Reptiles and the rain?



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 7, 2017)

Does anyone else have reptiles that like the rain?
Had quite a strange encounter with my bluey just earlier. I had him out for a wonder and he decided to go over to the wire door and start scratching like a dog.
I thought, theres no way he wants to go out there in the cold and rain, but low and behold he kept scratching!
So i let him out and he slugs out the door and has a wonder for about 10 minutes before wandering back inside, happy as larry haha
It was quite the amusing thing to see i must say.
Maybe its just me with my lizard that thinks he's a dog? XD


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't know about the dog bit. Raining this morning, and our dog went to the edge of the pavers and peed on the lawn, then straight back inside.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 7, 2017)

Ah my dogs are rain lovers, all three of them are soaking wet from the rain haha
Monkey see monkey do perhaps? XD


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rain brings snails and slugs out of hiding. I wonder if your bluey was responding to that?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamond pythons love the rain.

Used to keep them outdoors in Brisbane, summer or winter nights, they would always be out on the branches soaking if it was raining.

Jungles , coastals and other Morelias were more hit and miss.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 7, 2017)

Ah yes that may be possible Blue, he loves his snails, may have thought he could grab a quick snack out in the rain 
May have to check in the morning to see if i can grab any as a reward for such determination 
Although he'll have to wait awhile before eating them poor bugger haha


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 8, 2017)

My Pink Tongue Skinks love their enclosure being misted down and each time they come out searching for snails, so I dare say that's what he was after!

If you are going to collect snails from the yard, allow them at least a few days to quarantine... just to make sure they haven't been poisoned.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 10, 2017)

Yup i never give him garden snails without quarantining them first, go about a week or two before i feed them just to make sure they're good ^^
Unfortunately none came out of hiding through so no snails this time around!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 22, 2017)

My Yellow Spotted monitor is in a outdoor enclosure and the open area he is almost always basking when it's raining or if i am watering down the plants or topping up the water bowls in his cage .. I will film him next time rain hits (being on the sunshine coast) I won't have to wait long [emoji58].. 



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------

